# Work shoe recommendations



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I've developed a stress fracture of my 5th metatarsal on my left foot. Presumably this is from walking on concrete surface for hours each day. My doc recommends that I wear a rigid work shoe/boot. I need to be able to bend at the ankle, but limit mobility of the foot itself.

From your experience can you make suggestions ?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

https://www.redbackboots.com/

Wore these for many years as a mechanic after suffering through brands like Red Wing, Cat, Georgia Boot and others. I heard (it might have been on here) that you should never go cheap on things that go between you and the ground, e.g. boots, beds and tires.

Word is, these were standard issue to the Australian Army.

I'll just say that if you've ever tried to walk on concrete that's got oil or antifreeze on it, it's pretty treacherous. I never slipped while wearing these. I've got to get another pair, as mine are slap worn out. They are super comfortable from the start, and are lightweight. That's what I loved about them, as I had very little foot fatigue while walking on concrete all day long. My local supplier is also the indoor gun range/police uniform store, so that tells me that LEO's trust them as well. You'd be very satisfied with a pair, I have no doubt.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Those look great, CK. Which model do you wear?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Danner Boots. http://www.danner.com

I've worn two pair out walking all over the middle east and now I've got a pair of their work boots.


----------

